# Punch Bowls



## the saucy cajun (Apr 1, 2002)

I posted this question on the equipment forum, but I thought I'd put it here too 'cause it's really applies only to caterers. Does anyone know of a foodservice equipment company that carries silverplated punch bowls? I had ordered 3, 5gal. at a great price, only to be phoned today with the news that they're back-ordered till June. And my wedding "slam" starts in about 3 weeks! I've just spent the last 2 hours on the internet and nothing. And people think all we do is cook! Don't I wish! 
The Saucy Cajun


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Did you try Edward Don? Where in LA are you. If you are close to one of the bigger cities, I am sure that they have a few restaurant & bar supply shops where you could pick these up. Also ask your Sysco rep. You would be what they can get their hands on.


----------



## the saucy cajun (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Pete! I live in Baton Rouge. I had called the supply houses here - everything plastic. Don't have 'em, can't get 'um, & don't know who does! Suggested I try the internet(!), which is where I started. My husband had to go to New Orleans today, so he called around & found only 1 place that carries them! But they wouldn't even tell him how much they were until I fax them a letterhead, biz lic., etc., & then they'll send me a catalog! But ShawtyCat (equip.forum) found some at Norex. Five gal. too!!! And actually the same price ($106)as I was going to pay before at Progressive Pro, except PP gives you a price break when you buy 3 ($85). (If you've never used Progessive Pro, check them out. Good prices! and low quantity price breaks. Just a good bit of backorders!)The problem is finding silverplate. I guess the fact is people don't want to bother with the extra work to polish them. But I'm a sap for weddings. Anyhow, thanks for the idea about SYSCO. If they're backordered at Norex I'll give 'em a call.
The Saucy Cajun


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Another idea, is to call a rental company and see if they will let you know where they get theirs.


----------



## joan (Nov 11, 2000)

Hey there,
How about Costco, I purchased a silver plated embossed punch bowl from them earlier this year, I beleive it was 79.00.
I get a lot of my stuff through them and you can also check them out via internet.

Good luck!
Joan


----------



## the saucy cajun (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Joan! I tried a search at Costco on the internet, but no results. The world is morphing into plastic!!!!!
The Saucy Cajun


----------



## joan (Nov 11, 2000)

Hi again!
Don't laugh, how about e-bay (www.ebay.com)?
I was surfing last night and they do have a few, the drawback is you might not find three the same.
But I did see a few listings as I was scrolling through, they have a restaurant and catering area, check it out.
Happy hunting!
Joan


----------



## the saucy cajun (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm not laughing! I already looked at E-Bay! But, not only like you said, you can't find 3 alike, either they are antiques ($$$$$$), or people think they are ($$$$$)! I just ordered from Norex. The rep mentioned how someone just this morning had ordered one & mentioned how hard they had been to find. She was amazed. I told her as for as I knew there were 2 companies on the internet that had them, and the other company had them backordered till July. Ah well, search over. They're being shipped out today! The only problem now is in all this searching I found 2 silver chafers I just could'nt refuse! Toys, toys!! Sometimes I think I'm still just having tea parties for my dolls!
The Saucy Cajun


----------

